# My first song!!



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay, so I realize I am demanding attention to a degree because I am taking up an entire thread for this, but gosh darn it Im excited about it! I just started playing guitar about a month ago, and today came up with my first original song!!! ^_^

I do have a background in piano, so not entirely new to the musical world, but this is my first song ever, and Im extremely new on guitar.

And since I love you all so very much, I wanted to share. I hope you like it, or at least find it amusing roud:






Okay, so I know I am a little singing-shy, so here are the lyrics:

You....
Are....
My...
Best Friend

You...Dont know....that I.....Love you.

Cause you are the light at the end of the tunnel 
And you are the breath that I breathe when I stumble 
Oh you
Are my friend
But I dont know
What could happen in the end

You Are My Best Friend
You Dont Know that I Need You

You are the stars in the endless sky
And you are the dreams that I have at night
Oh you
Are my friend
And you dont know
What could happen in the end

You Are My Best Friend
And you dont know that I Miss you

But you dont know what I could be to you
And you dont know that you love me too
Oh you
Are my friend
And we dont know
What could happen in the end

You Are My Best Friend
And you dont know that I love you

But Now I know what I mean to you 
And Now you know that you Love me too
Oh You
Are my Friend
And we dont know What could Happen in the end.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

that was great. i like the awkward smile at the end, it's endearing. 
ahem, sing just a liiitle louder.


----------



## Jewl (Feb 28, 2012)

That was absolutely adorable. ^_^


----------



## zomberlover (Sep 17, 2011)

JuliaBell said:


> That was absolutely adorable. ^_^


Thank you!!!!!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## Autumn Raven (Jun 28, 2011)

Wonderful job! I've been trying to muster up the courage to post a cover of I song that I did, but alas, I've always some excuse for not doing so.


----------

